# Shrimp tank



## aquaticsnerd (Jan 29, 2011)

My wife bought me a Tetra Crescent Acrylic Aquarium Kit for my B-day thus promoting my MTS a little further. I'm going to use it for a shrimp tank once it has cycled.


----------



## theguppyman (Jan 10, 2010)

cool I want pics ASAP!


----------



## Shotgun (Mar 1, 2009)

yeah post some pics asap! what type of shrimp are you stocking it with?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Agreed.We crave pics.


----------



## aquaticsnerd (Jan 29, 2011)

Shotgun said:


> yeah post some pics asap! what type of shrimp are you stocking it with?


RCS


----------



## aquaticsnerd (Jan 29, 2011)

Here are some new pics of the tank


----------



## BluBje (Oct 23, 2010)

I love them 
YouTube - Afrikaanse waaierhandgarnaal.


----------

